# Does anything eat Blue Green Algae?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I bought 2 mystery snail and saw one graze until it hits a nob of BGA. It spits out a bunch in horror and disgust then went the other way.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I gave the snail another chance by breaking up the BGA mass into smaller pieces.. It actually ate it!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tetra Cycline.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

naturally


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you keep the bluegreen algae in the dark for about 5 days it becomes edible by snails. In the light it makes a number of poisonous and/or noxious compounds that keep snails at bay, but after a prolonged period of darkness, these compounds become much less concentrated.


----------



## JJJohnson (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing eats bluegreeen algae. Frequent water changes and increased tank circulation help, but the best thing I've found (other than yes, antibiotics ), is to reduce the light intensity and light duration, at least until the dreaded cyanoslime (as a friend calls it) starts to recede. I cut my tank back from four, four-foot fluorescents to two, and from 12 hours to four hours. Nothing I did until then helped. Good luck!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

cool. I thought BGA were noxious all the time. I'll try another 3-4 day black out. I think I got super BGA though. They're not the standard slime.. They're a little more fiberous.

I have a 2G NPT sitting by a window that get 2-6pm sun light.


----------

